
The first two fingers controlled virtual pen drawing app for smartphones - qp2qp
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.qp2qp
======
qp2qp
Everyone draws !

give anyone a paper and a pen and good mood and you'll find his paper had been
filled with lines and circles ,human faces or flowers or even cars

Drawing is a way to bring our ideas on paper, whether it was for work purpose
or just for fun

the idea of qp2qp and its distinctive purpose is to make your smartphone
become your paper and pen. off course There are thousands of applications for
drawing on smartphones but none of them imitates the way of drawing on paper

You draw with your finger on the small screen which does not give you the
potential to control your lines, the drawing point will Always be hidden under
your finger and you can not control it to draw a perfect small circle... if
you tried to draw the human features you'll find them scattered in a funny
way.

in qp2qp You always find the virtual pen in quite halfway between the index
finger and thumb, and after a short period of practice the brain automatically
select the drawing point , and you can raise your fingers and begin drawing in
a new point on the screen.

This was the idea of applying qp2qp and how the virtual stylus can be
controlled accurately, even with the small drawing space granted by your
Smartphone screen.

the virtual pen can be thoroughly well as if your phone has a special pen for
drawing.

try qp2qp and draw amazing things

~~~
HoopleHead
If the problem is that your finger hides the drawing, why would you not just
make a "normal" drawing app with an offset cursor then? This seems like an odd
fix for the problem.

Good luck with it though. I eagerly await the day I can have a true "digital
sketchbook" in my pocket, so I'm always interested to see people come up with
new ideas in this area.

~~~
qp2qp
If it is just an offset cursor every time i start touching the screen i will
not know where will the cursor be..i tried it.with the two fingers i can
predict the position of the virtual pen and i have many drawings made by qp2qp
You can check facebook.com/qp2qp and you can find my drawings and drawings
made by the users

------
tarek1984
check this
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeCDVjeRMWc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeCDVjeRMWc)

